# Slaughter House Cinema's Builds a Lobby



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

:help:
I am converting the work area and finishing the stairwell (Photos to be posted soon) in the Slaughter House Cinema's and would like input on choosing a theme/color scheme for the room. The Theater room is a dark burgundy and I would like something that would compliment that area although there is a door separating it from the rest of the area. I was thinking some Sand/brows or something like that my alternative is to paint it white, but white is so sterile. See my theater area in my signature for refrance, color combination for the stairwell (lower, upper section will remain white) bottom of stair/foyer hall and doors to storage/work area and room / lobby leading to theater room, and theater room door, suggestion welcomed!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

How about a grey with burgancy accented baseboard and crown?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

You've given me an idea for my hallway at the bottom of the steps before entering my room.

I have my hallway primed white right now and it's pretty bright. It might be ok with a really dark or black floor but it doesn't compliment the rest of my house. I'm not sure what color I'll do either. I'd love to do a faux finish. I'd like it to be warm and inviting.


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Well thanks for the suggestions but the wife picked out a color scheme:rubeyes:
View attachment 26051

Going to paint all the east west walls one color and nor and south the other color. White baseboards and ceiling. Pictures to follow of the progress.


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok here we go with the project photos, first a few before (during cleanup and re-organization of work room).

Looking out the the work room to the stairwell. Removed all the stuff from the wall there and getting ready to move all the shelves from the work area to this wall. BIG JOB!
View attachment 26052

View attachment 26058


Looking into the old work room, to the soon to be the new "lobby"
View attachment 26053


West (forward) and North Walls, looking in from entrance to lobby
View attachment 26054


Looking South toward the theater. "Stuff" still on wall (east) alone with file cabinets, table that has popcorn machine and fridge. Yet to be moved
View attachment 26055


Looking east from lobby to stairwell.
View attachment 26056


Looking down from top of stairwell before walls/hall built. Storage at bottom north wall.
View attachment 26057


New framed wall with door opening to new work/furnace area
View attachment 26059


Above shot where I framed in the drain pipe that crosses over the bottom of the stairwell. Had to work on this twice to make sure I had plenty of clearance. Got to be careful of stray drywall screws here :gulp:
View attachment 26064


New wall for storage room (looking out of new work furnace area) on north wall.
View attachment 26062

View attachment 26060


Looking east from lobby to newly framed hallway and storage (Left) /entry way to work/furnace room (Right). 
View attachment 26061


The foreman!!
View attachment 26063


Everything removed from lobby/room in preparation for the taping/mudding. Excess wall outlets removed (upper portion of walls where workbenches were). All existing screws dimpled. Walls wiped down with dry cloth, it was dusty and cob webs everywhere!

Looking south toward theater room.
View attachment 26065

View attachment 26067


Looking south east to stairwell/hall
View attachment 26066


Looking north from theater room door.
View attachment 26068

View attachment 26069


Looking northwest from entry to lobby.
View attachment 26070


Looking west in from bottom of stairwell/new hallway
View attachment 26071


Looking out from lobby west to stairwell.
View attachment 26072


I have a neighbor who does drywall finishing for a living and is coming over tomorrow to begin the finish work. Hope to have it completed by next weekend so I can begin painting!

Also I have purchased come Allure resilient flooring (in Oak) to put directly on the concrete floor. $1.79 a sqf need about 300sqf to cover.

I have a new toy too!
View attachment 26073


This is the older model that has the finishing sprayer the new mode doesn't have it. Picked it up for $85 from Home Depot.


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Today's progress. 1st coat of mud and tape.

View attachment 26091


View attachment 26092


View attachment 26093


View attachment 26094


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

More progress. Second coat of mud, and newly framed stairwell, entry/foyer? dry walled ready for mud and tape.

Also the Ryobi power roller / sprayer that I felt I got a good deal on normally $99 got it for $85? Found it on Home Depot's website discontinued for $49!!! Took my receipt and the ad and got almost half my money back! :rofl2:

Took the brushed steel flexible track lighting back and got the white version, as I am going to have a white ceiling and bingo saved another $80! :rofl2: Picked up a couple dimmers for the track lighting too.

Picked up all my paint and primer too, there is another $500 :spend: :rofl2: the paint sticks they give you for the 5 gal paint containers are like 2 feet long too, they guy told my wife, the small sticks are for stirring paint, the big ones were used if I stopped painting :gulp:

View attachment 26107


View attachment 26108


View attachment 26109


View attachment 26110


View attachment 26111


View attachment 26112


View attachment 26113


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Last coat of mud going up now as I type. Guy was here at 10AM working, he holes to have it done and the "knock down" sprayed on Sunday and IA should be able to start paining Sunday evening if I want.

Need some suggestions though for my steps to the basement. I do not want carpet and I don;t want to spend a fortune on them. I didn't get them covered and there is now drywall compound on them and I already tried to get it off. With the exception of sanding them I am not sure what to do. They are unfinished pine 2 x 12's so they are nothing special now. I thought about just painting them. Thoughts?

Since my walls will be "Peanut Butter & Restful - tan and green) and my baseboards and ceiling will be white, I bought all new outlets and plats in white. I think that will accent the room nicely with the oak floor.

I also need something to serve snacks etc, I was thinking about getting a couple tables and chairs like you see in dinners, or something like that? Thoughts. its not a big room, the largest area is 11' x 14' smaller section is 8' x 12'. Your input would be appreciated.


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

LOL forgot to tell this story. How do you get one of these:
View attachment 26154


In one of these?
View attachment 26155


That is a 42U Dell server rack they weighs in at about 200 lbs LOL

You cut the 4 posts off at the bases and fold down the back seats and it all slides in.

Now I have to put it back together LOL

New equipment rack, its WAY overkill but it was free! A Long with a couple shelves and some power strips to go inside!


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Would be great to get a rack like that for free!! Where did you find it? CL?


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

fusionrx said:


> Would be great to get a rack like that for free!! Where did you find it? CL?


Had it at work, was going to scrap it but asked if I could take it home. They said yes so then I had to figure out how to get it home. I took it all apart at least as much as I could. Then I cut the posts off at the corners leaving the base with the wheels and the top.
Loaded is all up in my 300 all 200+ pounds of it and took it home.

I would have never got it in the house never the less got it down the basement.

Once I got it home I carried it down the basement and cut up 8x5" sections of 1/2" conduit and flattened then into square tubed and drove them into the top and bottom section corners then into the 4 posts, used some # 10 self tapping screws and screwed them through into the corners in and through the conduit and wala! It is at least as strong as it was before I cut it up LOL

Probably WAY more detail than you wanted ;-)


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Well drywall finishing is done, texture added and the whole thing primed. Took me 10 hours to prime the whole thing. The Ryobi power painter didn't work!! I have to take it back , I think I am going to get one if those paint sticks instead.

I started tonight painting the top (existing finished) portion of the stairs but putered out so I am going at it again tomorrow night after work.

What can I say I am old and slow LOL


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Well still working, got the white paint laid out walls painted an and one door painted. 2 doors left and 10 x 10ft base boards to go. Hope to get the outlets and new lighting installed tomorrow and get the power turned back on so I can begin laying the floor on Saturday!

What's left:
1. Paint doors and trim
2. Re-install outlets and switches (Dimmer for new track lighting)
3. Install new lighting including finish rings on can lights at bottom of stairwell.
4. Lay the floor
5. Install doors and door hardware
6. Install trim/base boards
7. Install wall plates and HVAC grills.
8. Figure out what to do with the steps.
9. Paint entry door to the basement (dirty!)


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Well most of the project is done. Decided for now to carpet the steps and perhaps lay wood or some other material later. Closing in on the New Years eve movie night and we are having several guests over so I am running out of time and I still need to tidy up the theater. 

I added two can lights above the "concession area" they worked out well. Floor was not bad at all to install. Took me about a day to complete. I would have finished it that night if it hadn't been for the fact that 3 of the boxes of flooring were broken so I had to return again.

We need to have a count of how many times we return to the hardware store for something, I think I might just win that contest LOL

We have some furniture coming tomorrow (Monday) a couple small tables 4 chairs, and a love seat.


Here are some more photos.

View attachment 26488


View attachment 26489


View attachment 26490


View attachment 26491


View attachment 26492


View attachment 26493


View attachment 26494


View attachment 26495


View attachment 26496


View attachment 26497


View attachment 26498


View attachment 26499


View attachment 26500


View attachment 26501


View attachment 26502


View attachment 26503


View attachment 26504


View attachment 26505


View attachment 26506


View attachment 26507


View attachment 26508


View attachment 26509


View attachment 26510


View attachment 26511


View attachment 26512


View attachment 26513


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

carls64 said:


> View attachment 26509


I like your doorman...


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Well the project is mostly complete. Just have some cleanup work to do in the theater itself. I now need to add some more acoustical treatments but that will have to wait until after the new year ;-) Here are the completed pictures. Comments please!

We got the tables and chairs from a place that leases furniture, and after a while they sell the items they lease, so we got the two tables and 4 chairs along with the love seat for a little under $400 delivered! The tables and chairs are commercial grade and they are built well and heavy!

I also framed and put up my 3 piece TRON Legacy posters they take up a lot of space!

All in all it was a fun project but boy am i tired now.

View attachment 26587


View attachment 26588


View attachment 26589


View attachment 26590


View attachment 26591


View attachment 26592


View attachment 26593


View attachment 26594


View attachment 26595


View attachment 26596


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome build. Where did you get the TRON: Legacy posters? I want/need those!


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Allposters.com I think, will check and let you know. Last check they were out of them. I paid $60 for the set of three and next time I checked they were $75


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

they only have 2 of the 3 posters in right now. Very cool.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Great Build, Posters and Freebies Rack! 

I'll come back soon to see the completed setup!


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Some short video's of my project:

Completed Lobby: 




Theater Room: 




Enjoy!


----------



## harrisrj17 (Jan 13, 2011)

Great setup, be great to get a few friends round for some premiers! thought about a popcorn maker for mine, but its as easy to stick a pack in the microwave lol


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: My Home Theater Cinema's Builds a Lobby*

Well the Allure Flooring from HD from Traffic master did not last long on the floor. Apparently although the instructions said you could install it directly on unfinished/prepped concrete, it itself was a moisture barrier and as a result it started pooling water beneath that eventually started coming up through the seems and dried with a sort of brown salt substance. WHAT A MESS! 

Allure re-embursed me $600+ for the materials and an outer $500 to have it ripped up and disposed of.

Here is what we are doing now. It is not cheep, but we won't have to mess with it ever again!


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: My Home Theater Cinema's Builds a Lobby*

Done! Need to wait 24hrs before I can move everything back. More pictures to come.


----------



## paul7900 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: My Home Theater Cinema's Builds a Lobby*

I cant open any of your original attachments, it says invalid? I'm logged in, and can see the pics on page 3, any ideas? (and the vids say they have been removed).


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Well in a fit of despair I deleted all my images a while back. A decision I deeply regret. If given the opportunity I would gladly add the images back in.


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Well the job isn't over yet they missed a bunch of places with the sealer so they have to come back and do some touch up. I am not happy as I planned on using the room over the weekend but I don;t want to move furniture back and forth. So hopefully they will be out tomorrow to do the work so perhaps I can move everything back Sunday.


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: My Home Theater Cinema's Builds a Lobby*

Well here is the completed floor. Much darker than the original but I don't think it looks bad at all?


----------

